# dh called me a vixen, compliment?



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

So this morning dh referred to me as his vixen. I took it as a compliment, but since he's never referred to me in terms like that I was a bit surprised. I didn't ask him, I went with it.

So if your dh/so called you a vixen would you see it as a positive?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

It depends on how he said it, and what the preceding context was...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

snowbum said:


> So this morning dh referred to me as his vixen. I took it as a compliment, but since he's never referred to me in terms like that I was a bit surprised. I didn't ask him, I went with it.
> 
> So if your dh/so called you a vixen would you see it as a positive?


Does he think of himself as Rudolph?😁


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Your endless analysis and perseverance on everything is going to harm your marriage.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Get out of your head, you’re making yourself crazy. 

I have never heard “vixen” used in a negative way.

Seriously though. I mean, if you’re coming here and venting out your insecurities so you don’t vent them to him, fine. But you’re driving yourself bezonkers over non-issues.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Looking for problems where there is none


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Generally, calling a woman a vixen means she is sexy and alluring. Not sure WHY you would even think to take this in a negative manner?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I think journaling would be a huge help for you with containing your insecure feelings and reactions.

You seem to be very needy for reassurance and acceptance of love. It might help you to explore these things with your therapist.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

LisaDiane said:


> *I think journaling would be a huge help for you with containing your insecure feelings and reactions.*
> 
> You seem to be very needy for reassurance and acceptance of love. It might help you to explore these things with your therapist.


This is GREAT advice. I started doing this and it really helps.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I use it with my wife but it is usually preceded with “naughty little” when she is due a spanking.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Generally, calling a woman a vixen means she is sexy and alluring. Not sure WHY you would even think to take this in a negative manner?


Your post and OP’s post immediately made me think of a classic song by Garbage from my teen years.

Vixen should be taken as a compliment.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

How about you ask him what he meant by it?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

snowbum said:


> So this morning dh referred to me as his vixen. I took it as a compliment, but since he's never referred to me in terms like that I was a bit surprised. I didn't ask him, I went with it.
> 
> So if your dh/so called you a vixen would you see it as a positive?


A vixen is a good thing for a husband to call his wife, if she's been faithful to him. It means he's sexually satisfied and happy with you.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

@snowbum....are you ever going to come back to your threads and add more comments on the topics you post about?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s what HE thinks — not what WE think. It could mean something different to each person. Relax.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

snowbum said:


> So this morning dh referred to me as his vixen. I took it as a compliment, but since he's never referred to me in terms like that I was a bit surprised. I didn't ask him, I went with it.
> 
> So if your dh/so called you a vixen would you see it as a positive?


It was a compliment
vix·en/ˈviksən/
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...2ahUKEwiQhN_0p6P1AhXUkIkEHSOtCAYQ3eEDegQIDxAH
_noun_

1.
a female fox.


2.
INFORMAL
*a spirited or fierce woman, especially one seen as sexually attractive.*
"an outrageous shaven-headed vixen"


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I've been called a vixen several times by different men over the years - and it was always with a huge smile on their faces.

It was a compliment and you know it, OP.

Your post is what's known as a 'humble brag.' I did it myself in the first line of this reply.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Your post is what's known as a 'humble brag'.


That's become quite popular on TAM - by men, too.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

The context was that I had expressed interest in the morning. Dh hadn't fully woken up and he said something like "give me a minute, my little vixen". At the time, I thought he was insinuating I was too pushy (why I wasn' t overly pushy). Things turned out well. He never used the term before, and I knew it could be a compliment or slightly negative in nature. It's all good.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Actually, no I didn't mean it as a humble brag. I'm actually very modest and experienced higher drive in the last year. So my expressing myself is actually newer in our relationship, and dh is getting used to it. he likes it, but has said that the change is a bit surprising. I think it's because I'm somewhat empty nesting and have fewer concerns of "visitors" except over the holidays.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I've been called a vixen several times by different men over the years - and it was always with a huge smile on their faces.
> 
> It was a compliment and you know it, OP.
> 
> Your post is what's known as a 'humble brag.' I did it myself in the first line of this reply.


Yep😊 A bit like people who come here and ask if having sex 25 times a week is too much. Ok slight exaggeration but you get the point.😂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Op haven't you ever heard of that phrase? I thought it was a very well known one. Oh and btw, why didn't you just ask him?


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Gotta go with Diana on this one. I think asking your husband these questions would most likely clear up your confusion.

I also think you are stressing yourself out on some small things. Sounds like your husband wants you. That would be a good thing!


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Yep😊 A bit like people who come here and ask if having sex 25 times a week is too much. Ok slight exaggeration but you get the point.😂


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! Is it???  😀


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> That's become quite popular on TAM - by men, too.


Are you saying that you don't believe that the "packages" on TAM dudes are really 50% greater than the average?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> That's become quite popular on TAM - by men, too.


Thank you.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Vixen was the only all girl 80s band who was worth a damn.


----------

